# trimestres et pole emploi



## Ben19 (1 Août 2022)

Bonsoir ,
je suis inscrite à pole emploi depuis de nb années et j 'actualise tous les mois mon dossier comme une bonne élève . Les années ont passé vite tres vite et j'ai l'age de prendre ma retraite . J'ai tous mes trimestres et l' age de partir depuis  1 an et donc je peux prendre celle ci à tx plein mais comme je suis seule et que celle ci est peu élevée j'ai décidé de continuer de travailler afin d'augmenter celle ci .
On m'avait dit  qu' en continuant de travailler et que si je perdais un contrat je serai indemnisée par pole emploi  car j'ai plus de 700 jours d 'ARE .
C'est totalement faux en vérité ??
Pole emploi ne me donnera rien c'est bien cela ??? Cela ne sert à rien que j'y sois inscrite . On m'a mal renseignée .
Merci pour vos réponses et bonne soirée à toutes et tous


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
A partir du moment où vous avez l'âge légal c'est à dire 62 ans en ce moment, et tous vos trimestres, POLE EMPLOI n'indemnise plus.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Août 2022)

Si tu es retraitée et que tu travailles .tu touches retraite et salaire mais pas pôle emploi.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Ben19 (1 Août 2022)

_merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai refusé de prendre ma retraite afin d'essayer d'augmenter celle ci en continuant de travailler .Je ne touche rien de la Carsat j'ai 3 enfants en garde dont 2 vont partir en septembre 
j'ai le salaire de ses 3 enfants pour l'instant et plus qu'un en septembre _


----------



## Ben19 (1 Août 2022)

_Merci Nanou 91 et nounoucat1
je vais etre obligée de chercher de nouveaux contrats car pour avoir la retraite il va falloir remplir un dossier et cela va encore mettre 6 mois pour le calcul de celle ci
C'est épuisant je ne peux pas rester qu'avec un contrat pour vivre
bonne soirée et merci pour vos réponses rapides_


----------



## isa19 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 je vais être dans le même cas 62 ans et tous les trimestres acquis mais si je n'ai plus de contrat je serai obligée de prendre ma retraite avec pénalité.
"Si vous arrivez à 62 ans en ayant tous vos trimestres, *Pôle emploi ne vous versera plus d'indemnités*. Vous aurez donc le choix entre : prendre votre retraite à ce moment-là et subir le malus Agirc-Arrco pendant 3 ans ; attendre 1 an – mais sans aucune allocation – et prendre votre retraite sans malus."
C'est stressant.


----------



## Ben19 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour
C'est dingue tout cela est stressant .On essaye de se constituer une retraite qui soit plus confortable si on peut dire cela et il y a encore des difficultés à surmonter
Il faut que j'essaye de trouver un nouveau contrat afin d'arriver jusqu'en septembre 2023 pour bénéficier je pense d'un bonus pour ma retraite mais j'avoue que cela m'epuise 
On m'a mal renseignée et voilà je dois subir

Bon courage à vous aussi


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Août 2022)

Bientôt à la retraite vous avez tous vos trimestres et vous pourriez partir depuis un bon moment ! moi j'ai trop de trimestres mais pas assez cotisé donc pas le choix que d'aller jusqu'à mes 62 ans et Pôle emploi n'ira pas au-delà c'est déjà acté ! donc je pense également que vous n'aurez plus droit aux ARE ! voir la réponse de notre Nanou91


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Août 2022)

Oui ISA pénalité pdt 3 ans même en ayant 62 ans je ne croyais pas mais je suis allée déposer mon dossier mercredi dernier et la personne me l'a bien spécifié grrr ! j'aurais dû aller jusqu'à 63 ans pour y échapper mais non, plus l'envie du tout j'ai déjà loupé 60 ans j'arrive à mes 62 ans et paf toujours de la pénalité !!! je préfère la prendre même avec celle-ci ...


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Août 2022)

@angèle1982 
Nanou91 a déjà répondu depuis longtemps à la question un peu plus haut dans le post...


----------



## Akuna (2 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour celles qui atteignent l'âge de la retraite et qui n'ont pas acquis tous leurs trimestres et qui veulent continuer à travailler, et qui touchent des ARE, il faudra fournir à Pôle Emploi une demande de rejet établie par La Carsat. Ainsi, on peut continuer à avoir des ARE.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Août 2022)

Quand a 62 ans on n'a pas tous ses trimestres je crois qu'il faut une preuve de la caisse de retraite pour pôle emploi si on veut des Are.
Quand vous avez 62ans tous les trimestres acquis vous touchez la retraite si non suffisante vous travaillez pour compléter.et il ne faut pas rêver c'est souvent le cas .


----------



## Christ (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour moi j ai 62 ans tt mes trimestres mais ma retraite sera à taux plein à l age de 67 ans!! donc après mettre renseigné si je fourni un document comme quoi je ne touche pas encore ma retraire( puisque je veux continuer pour qu elle grossisse) à pôle emploi celui ci m indemnisé ce que je vais faire en septembre car déménagement donc future maison pas encore sécurisée par la puer voilà bien se renseigner


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Août 2022)

Si vous avez *62 ans* et *tous vos trimestres*, pourquoi n'avez-vous pas votre retraite à taux plein ?
Car à partir du moment où vous avez :
- l'âge légal de la retraite
et
- tous vos trimestres
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi POLE EMPLOI continuerait de vous indemniser.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Août 2022)

Voilà ce que dit POLE EMPLOI
"
À QUEL MOMENT VAIS-JE CESSER D’ÊTRE INDEMNISÉ PAR PÔLE EMPLOI ?​Vous cesserez d’être indemnisé par Pôle emploi si vous remplissez deux conditions :


*Vous atteignez l’âge légal de la retraite *(plus de détail dans le tableau à la suite de l’article) ;
* Vous disposez du nombre de trimestres requis pour recevoir une retraite à taux plein.* Tous les régimes auxquels vous avez cotisé sont pris en compte pour calculer le nombre de trimestres (régime général, régime des fonctionnaires, régimes spéciaux, etc.)"



QUE SE PASSE-T-IL SI JE N’AI PAS LE NOMBRE DE TRIMESTRES SUFFISANTS À L'AGE DE DEPART A LA RETRAITE?​Pour continuer à être indemnisé au-delà de l'âge légal de la retraite, vous devez justifier auprès de Pôle emploi que vous n’avez pas le nombre de trimestres suffisant pour liquider votre retraite à taux plein.

*6 mois avant d'atteindre cet âge légal de départ à la retraite, vous recevrez un courrier de Pôle emploi *si vous êtes en cours d’indemnisation et que votre conseiller ne dispose pas des informations sur le nombre de trimestres que vous avez acquis.

Ce courrier vous avertit  de la date de fin de votre indemnisation;
Il vous rappelle les démarches à accomplir et la pièce à fournir pour continuer à recevoir vos allocations.


----------



## isa19 (5 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 Comment est ce possible d'avoir tous ses trimestres à 62 ans ET  de n'avoir que sa retraite à taux plein à 67 ans ?  je pense que vous confondez avec retraite à taux plein à 62 ans et surcote si on recule sa demande de retraite  au delà de 62 ans qui amène donc chaque année de travail au delà de 62 ans à une augmentation du montant de la retraite quand elle sera prise.


----------

